# Grain free dog food



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello

I was searching the net for info on grain free dog food and I came across the usual sites for Orijen food, Acana etc. After reviewing their feeding guides I am a bit confused. 

My dogs are fed on Burns. For a 6kg dog you would feed roughly 60g of Burns per day. If I was to switch to Acana for example, I would need to feed 90g per day (for a senior dog with an hour of exercise a day). I thought that because the grain free food is high on protein, I would need to feed less. Why is this not the case? 

Are there any UK manufacturers of grain free food??

Thanks,

Maria


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

is there a particular reason for wanting grain free food?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

My dog is on Arden Grange Ocean White Fish and potato, which is grain free. Their others have some maize in but the fish one is totally cereal and grain free (they are a UK producer)

Sensitive Ocean White Fish and Potato

Feeding guidelines are really only a guide, the cereals/grains act as a filler so I am told.

The guideline says my golden should eat about 309-345grams a day (he weighs (32kg but I want a kilo off him), and I give him only 230 grams a day, so they really are just a guideline


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

hi, i have too read in many posts that cereals and grains are used as filler, a little time back i did some research on the matter (you know me...).
the main message i had form back there was that overcooked cereals were 100% digestible and this included oats, rice as well as bread and pasta...other than that i remember very little (that has not a direct application to nutritional value and diets..) as i tuned the diet at the time and now using short hand techniques to prepare my girls' meals

trying to get all the papers i found together...in the meanwhile here's one that for some reasons i could not save in my archive:

https://portal.mtt.fi/portal/page/portal/MTT/JULKAISUT/AFSF/VK_2004_AFSF/mtt-afs-v13n1_2p005.pdf

will post more later (either before i go on holidays or in the new year


have fun
best
d


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

dimkaz said:


> hi, i have too read in many posts that cereals and grains are used as filler, a little time back i did some research on the matter (you know me...).
> the main message i had form back there was that overcooked cereals were 100% digestible and this included oats, rice as well as bread and pasta...other than that i remember very little (that has not a direct application to nutritional value and diets..) as i tuned the diet at the time and now using short hand techniques to prepare my girls' meals
> 
> trying to get all the papers i found together...in the meanwhile here's one that for some reasons i could not save in my archive:
> ...


This is why I said its meant to be a filler :laugh:

I don't really know, that idea comes from other posts on this section. We use grain free because my dog has a sensitive belly, and so he will get reintroduced to it slowly but I think it will stay in treats as opposed to his main food (vet was concerned he may have an allergy, or that as he was a bit sensitive to it, he should only have small quantities of it).

My dog also doesn't get beef/pork in his main food, its being reintroduced slowly in the form of treats to see how he gets on, apparently those meats are made up of more complicated proteins and are slightly harder to digest, hence why he probably struggled with them, but that is my reasoning anyway, not the filler thing, just what I've heard 

My boy gets on well with AG's Ocean White Fish one though, his digestive system likes it much more than his old food


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> This is why I said its meant to be a filler :laugh:
> 
> I don't really know, that idea comes from other posts on this section. We use grain free because my dog has a sensitive belly, and so he will get reintroduced to it slowly but I think it will stay in treats as opposed to his main food (vet was concerned he may have an allergy, or that as he was a bit sensitive to it, he should only have small quantities of it).
> 
> ...


well, my mantra with dogs food is very simple and clearly mirrors your choice:

feed the dogs what they need coupled with what they thrive on...

the other half of my mantra is: 
if the dog gets fat, reduce the ration and increase the exercise; if the dog gets thin increase the ration and keep or increase exercise


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you all for your comments

They are both doing really well on Burns (small, firm poops) but I am always searching for something better (perhaps cheaper, yeah right who am I kidding!). 

When we rehomed them a year ago we were told they have seasonal allergies. In spring time, their belly gets quite red and they develop black pigmentation. I have never seen them scratching it though but they do sneeze when we go outside. I am not too bothered about their seasonal allergies as they don't seem affected by it. 

Of course this has nothing to do with the food they eat but the skin in between their toes is red / brownish (saliva staining?) throughout the year. It is a bit better in winter, which could suggest dust mite allergy but I was searching for better food just in case it has something to do with grain intolerance. 

Thanks,

Maria


----------



## samsgr (Dec 4, 2009)

orijen - brilliant.


----------



## Lycaeus (Dec 20, 2009)

I can highly recommend the kibble Atlas is fed on. Its developed my a top breeder with her own recipes. All her own dogs and dogs at her commercial kennels are on it too. They do very well and look fantastic.

Chayo Canine Nutrition


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

smskar said:


> Thank you all for your comments
> 
> They are both doing really well on Burns (small, firm poops) but I am always searching for something better (perhaps cheaper, yeah right who am I kidding!).
> 
> ...


My doggies toes are always pinky red inbetween too 

As they saying goes 'if it aint broke, don't fix it'  If they are getting on OK, I would leave it. A lot of people told me not to change Roo, but he needed a change as he was doing 3-4poops a day and 2 in every 5 weren't 'right'. They have improved in general, are all perfect and he only goes twice a day now.

Burns is meant to be a very good food, I would stick with it unless you think there is something genuinely wrong with it :thumbup:


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> My doggies toes are always pinky red inbetween too
> 
> As they saying goes 'if it aint broke, don't fix it'  If they are getting on OK, I would leave it. A lot of people told me not to change Roo, but he needed a change as he was doing 3-4poops a day and 2 in every 5 weren't 'right'. They have improved in general, are all perfect and he only goes twice a day now.
> 
> Burns is meant to be a very good food, I would stick with it unless you think there is something genuinely wrong with it :thumbup:


I guess you are right. I won't tell my OH you said that coz he will be like "See? I told you!" 

Thanks

Maria


----------

